# SS Buckets



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to get these that are not super exspesive? I will look at my feed store the next time I go, but I don't know if they carry them.

Also, do I need two sizes...small and large? My doe has not really been milked yet. Previous owner said she put her in the stantion a few times and milked her last year. She is a second freshner and I am totally new at this milking thing! I have read here that with a new milker to milk into a smaller container then pour it into a larger one so she doesn't kick the buket over.

Thabks :wave:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

im not sure what an SS bucket is :chin:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

We got our Stainless Steel buckets at Tractor Supply. They were in the dog bowl section, but they are SS pails and work great. If I have a kicky doe I just milk into a heavy glass measure cup. They are pretty thick and won't break if they get nocked by the doe's kicking, but can be easily sanitized like stainless steel.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen them at my local feed store for not too much... but I know a woman who just went to the local thrift store and picked up a SS pot ( short one for her minis) and uses that.
You can also find a double boiler type pot without the long handle.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh :doh:

I used for years a sauce pot. Worked like a charm


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

You should have a magnet with you when you buy stainless steel.There are many stainless coated pails and pots.A magnet will not stick to true stainless.

Cheap stainless will work but might rust eventually.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

It's OK Stacy...I have those moments too! What kind of sauce pot do you use? Just aregular stainless one that you use to cook in? See a moment here!

Ok, I have several sizes of stock pots, but I think they are too high for milking my doe. I wonder if I could use a glass measuring cup then pour the milk into a gallon glass jar when it gets full. That might work until I can afford something better. If this will work, should I hold the measuring cup with one hand and milk with the other. I am having a hard time seeing me hitting the cup if it is on the ground...my aim ain't so good!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've gotten my SS pails at TSC in the dog food section. They work out well for the taller ND does.....What I do use is frowned upon, but I have found that those short plastic pails with lids that ice cream comes in work very well too, since I work in the food service business, I also have come across the perfect sized lidded plastic pails that pie filling comes in, holds 1 gallon of milk and I tend to like those over the SS because they have snap on tight fitting lids and fit down inside a 2 gallon bucket filled with ice water perfectly.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I got mine from Jeffers when they had them on sale. I think they were around $3 apiece for a smallish one (I have ND) It's maybe a quart size? It works great except lately one of my does starts sagging every time I try to milk her and lies on the bucket, which is annoying.

I milk one side and dump, milk the other and dump. I don't trust any of them not to kick the bucket, put a foot in it, etc, so if I have a problem, I don't lose it all. I use one of those gold permanent coffee filters set over a glass wide mouth jar (actually it's a glass cracker barrel from Walmart) to dump the milk in as I go. When i'm done milking I screw on the cap and toss it in the freezer to chill quickly.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

So...after you milk I know that you have to cool the milk down quickly. Knowing me, if I put it in the freezer I will forget it. As long as I get it to the frig in due tim, I'm Ok ..right? 

Can you use a plastic container to milk into then transfer it into a glass jar? i have gallon jars to store the milk in. I was wondering if i could use a well cleaned out plastic milk jug with the top cut off to do the actual milking. Milk into the plastic, then strain into the glass jar after I get to the house.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After I milk into the plastic pail, it's strained into wide mouth jars then put in the back of the fridge. Milk that is too chilled won't strain through the disc filters as fast.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks liz. I figured after milking I'd just strain it and put in frig.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, i frequently forget it's in the freezer :laugh: 

I will combine 2 days worth of milk, so if i forget the freezer one, I just pour the next day's over the block of frozen milk and toss it in the fridge. It chills quickly and is thawed when I need it since we don't use it that quickly. 

I use the freezer b/c when I first started milking people said the best taste was obtained by chilling it as quickly as possible - many of them were putting their milk container in a bucket of ice water. It's easier to put it in the freezer since I rarely have ice cubes made.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I found my milk not to last as long if all I did was put it in the freezer or fridge after straining. I started doing the ice bath and it last over 2 times as long. Get a bucket put some ice in it and some cold water and put your jars of milk in it. My milk now keeps for 9 or 10 days instead of the 3-4 days the other way.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Coyote. I may try that as I always have lots of ice cubes.


----------

